# Exhaust under water?



## SRRBrute

I have tried to search for this and tapatalk won't bring up anything. I got in some deep (for me) water this weekend and the brute started wanting to cut off. I managed to keep it running and was real worried about it cutting off because my exhaust was under water. My question is, how big of a deal is it if it cuts off while under water, and what do I need to do in case that happens? I have an '08 750 with mimb snorkels. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie

BIG DEAL! Even if that intakes for the motor arent under water the motor can still get water into it through the header pipe. If this does happen do NOT try to crank it if at all possible. When I sank mine. I pulled it back to the truck drained the water out of the exhaust and intake manifold. I then pulled the spark plugs and turned it over to get any water that was on top of the pistons out. Go buy some cheap oil and oil filters flush the existing oil that was in there when you sank it. Put new oil and filter in and let it run for 5-10 minutes. Check the oil and repear until it is clean. You will also have to change the air filter if any has got into the air box. This is what I did to mine and I havent had one problem. Its been almost a year since i sand mine and its still going strong.


----------



## wmredneck

Like he said it is a big deal. The majority of the time, or at least from what I've seen a bike that gets sunk happens in this way. If the bike shuts down under water back pressure from the cylinders will actually pull water into the motor. And if the valves are open... Yeah you see where this is going.

Kinda odd it's cutting out in the deep. I'll let some others chime in but are your vent lines snorkeled? Was it cutting out or missing on a cylinder? 







Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## brute69

My 2010 was doing that it was not the exhaust it was miss firing i put delectric on the plug wires and took it back through the same hole and it never missed a beat


----------



## Polaris425

I had a Motor rebuild b/c of it. In through the exhaust valve. 


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## SRRBrute

The cuting out is actually happening even out of water, it just seemed to get worse at this moment. I had to keep applying the gas it seemed like. Thanks for the info though. This is what I figured, just making sure. Why don't more people snorkel their exhaust? I figure the fumes is part of it. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## Stimpy

A lot of people just don't like the look, I ride a lot of deep water, myself and several others have are bikes idled up to help keep the water out. I never lift my thumb while in the water either.


----------



## BigIzzy

thats how mine took on water, now first instinct if it boggs down and stalls is lean back and hand over the exhaust pipe and hope your friends are good enough to hook on and get ya out. Just dont forget to put your gloves on before ya get in the water, made that mistake. If you plan on riding in a lot of water an exhaust snorkel is something to look into save a headache some time down the road


----------



## rmax

we have had this happen on several ocassions , the first thing we do is stand it on its butt an let the water drain out the exhast, then sit it down ,check oil ,check airbox , if no sigins of water we have started them back up an contuined to ride (thats the owners call),or tow back to camp an go through the whole, procedure (best choice)


----------



## wes ranch 4x4

mine died under water once but before it was even killed completely i was on the start button and it fired right back up under water and drove out but i still checked the airbox and oil for signs of water and it was all clean so i considered myself very lucky!!!


----------



## 05camobrute

A 5in big rig stack with a 5in exhaust clamp fits perfert over the factory exhaust if u wana be able 2 remove it for less noise or trail riding


----------



## Stimpy

Like this lol.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Stimpy said:


> Like this lol.


 That's freakin awesome.


----------

